# Pulling a head unit 2008 VW Jetta



## jmm2008 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking for info on pulling a head unit out to install a FM Direct Adapter for a Sirius S100 in a 2008 VW Jetta. 
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Pulling a head unit 2008 VW Jetta (jmm2008)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3275461
This should help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Pulling a head unit 2008 VW Jetta (Motown_Dub)*

that fm direct option won't plug directly into the back of your radio without some adapters
personaly, I'd suggest a direct audio input as it will sound much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

